# Буду ждать вашего сообщения/ваше сообщение



## Gabriele8512

Всем здравствуйте!

Я хотел бы знать какое предложение грамотно между этими двумя:

1) Я буду ждать вашего сообщения
2) Я буду ждать ваше сообщение

Спасибо всем

Г.


----------



## Vadim K

Gabriele8512 said:


> Всем здравствуйте!
> Я хотел бы знать*,* какое предложение грамотно *звучит среди этих двух*:
> 1) Я буду ждать вашего сообщения
> 2) Я буду ждать ваше сообщение
> Спасибо всем
> Г.



Второе. (_Я) буду ждать ваше сообщение_. Без "Я" звучит лучше, но можно и с "Я".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Первое.



Gabriele8512 said:


> Я хотел бы знать какое предложение грамотно между этими двумя


_Я хотел бы узнать, какое из этих двух предложений правильнее_


----------



## Vadim K

GCRaistlin said:


> Первое.



Вы уверены?  Никогда за всю свою трудовую деятельность не видел, чтобы кто-нибудь в деловой переписке использовал первый вариант.


----------



## Gabriele8512

GCRaistlin said:


> Первое.
> 
> 
> _Я хотел бы узнать, какое из этих двух предложений правильнее_



Добрый день!

Извините за вопрос но глагол "ждать" не управляет родительным падежом? Например: буду ждать вашего звонка/подтверждения и так далее

Спасибо

Г.


----------



## GCRaistlin

> Различие между формами винительного и родительного падежа может заключаться в том, что первый указывает на определенный предмет, а второй – на предмет неопределенный. Ср.:
> *жду поезд*_ Петербург – Москва_ (определенный, прибывающий в такое-то время по расписанию) – *жду поезда* (одного из поездов); чаще существительные конкретные при глаголе *ждать* и других подобных употребляются в форме винительного падежа, а существительные отвлеченные – в форме родительного падежа: *жду почту*_, *жду* свою *сестру*_ – *жду случая, жду решения вопроса*_;_ одушевленные существительные употребляются в винительном падеже: *ждать мать, Ольгу Ивановну*_,_ вариант с родительным падежом является устарелым. ... _Сидел и *девы ждал* прекрасной_ (Пушкин);​


Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLV

Так как сообщение, как следует из контекста, еще не написано, то здесь уместен именно родительный падеж. Ср.: _Жди посылку, которую я отослал вчера._


----------



## Vadim K

GCRaistlin said:


> Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLV



Понятно. То, что из этого правила ничего не понятно. 

Ибо "ждать сообщения" может указывать на определенный предмет "Жду именно вашего сообщения, а не от кого-либо другого", так и на неопределенный предмет "Жду любое ваше сообщение, какое-бы оно ни было".
Из этого правила выходит, что оба варианта в данном контексте - грамотны. Хотя, повторюсь, на практике никогда не сталкивался с первым вариантом в переписке.


----------



## Awwal12

По крайней мере именно "жду́ сообще́ния" со всей определенностью звучит наиболее естественно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vadim K said:


> Ибо "ждать сообщения" может указывать на определенный предмет "Жду именно вашего сообщения, а не от кого-либо другого", так и на неопределенный предмет "Жду любое ваше сообщения, какое-бы оно ни было".


Что такое "именно ваше сообщение"? Известно его конкретное содержание? Нет. Все, что о нем известно, - то, что оно будет "от вас". Это не конкретный объект - сообщений "от вас" может быть много разных.


----------



## Awwal12

Vadim K said:


> Понятно. То, что из этого правила ничего не понятно.


По уму такие вещи должны регулировать не правила, а словари (но словарей такого уровня у нас нет). Розенталь же может в данном случае лишь констатировать существование некоторых языковых тенденций.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Словари тоже лишь констатируют языковую ситуацию - на взгляд их составителей. Регулировать они ничего не могут.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Что такое "именно ваше сообщение"? Известно его конкретное содержание? Нет. Все, что о нем известно, - то, что оно будет "от вас". Это не конкретный объект - сообщений "от вас" может быть много разных.


Главное, что оно не референтно - и я подозреваю, что вопрос в данном случае на самом деле не в определенности, а именно в референтности объекта. Бесконечные мучения русскоязычных с выбором артикля в германских и романских языках показывают, что с хорошей вероятностью категория определенности в русском отсутствует в принципе (в отличие от темы-ремы и референтного-нереферентного).


GCRaistlin said:


> Словари тоже лишь констатируют языковую ситуацию - на взгляд их составителей. Регулировать они ничего не могут.


Прошу прощения, но прескриптивные официально одобренные словари именно что являются регулирующими документами, коль скоро речь о стандартном литературном языке.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я, честно признаться, не знаю, что такое референтность объекта, но, на мой взгляд, пример с "посылкой, отосланной вчера" наглядно демонстрирует разницу в употреблении родительного и винительного падежа в связке с глаголом _ждать._



Awwal12 said:


> прескриптивные официально одобренные словари именно что являются регулирующими документами, коль скоро речь о стандартном литературном языке


Регулирующими - что? Орфографию - возможно, да и то в ограниченном виде (как надо писать - _катридж_ или _картридж?_ С обоснованием?). Для прочего же подобная возможность в принципе сомнительна (информация к размышлению).


----------



## Gabriele8512

Из моего учебника по русской грамматике: " С глаголами *ждать, хотеть, искать *и другими существительные, обрзначиющие конкретные предметы, употребляются в винительном падеже; абстрактные существительные и существительные, обозначающие часть предмета, - в родительном."

Судя по тому, что я как раз написал, предложение: "Буду ждать вашего сообщения" - грамотно.

Г.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Все, что о нем известно, - то, что оно будет "от вас".


Неизвестно даже, будет ли оно. 
Согласен с первым вариантом.

Однако замечу, что в контексте активного обмена сообщениями возможно и "жду _ваше _сообщение" (=с вас ответ).


----------



## GCRaistlin

У варианта _жду ваше сообщение_ есть одно преимущество - он короче на один слог / две буквы, что имеет значение и в устной, и в письменной речи: сэкономить никто не прочь, особенно при "активном обмене". Именно поэтому, представляется мне, этот, менее подходящий грамматически, вариант и способен составить конкуренцию более подходящему.


----------



## Maroseika

Gabriele8512 said:


> Из моего учебника по русской грамматике: " С глаголами *ждать, хотеть, искать *и другими существительные, обозначающие конкретные предметы, употребляются в винительном падеже; абстрактные существительные и существительные, обозначающие часть предмета, - в родительном."
> 
> Судя по тому, что я как раз написал, предложение: "Буду ждать вашего сообщения" - грамотно.


Правильны оба варианта, но они несут разный смысловой оттенок. В частности, менее конкретный вариант может звучать более вежливо (*Жду вашего сообщения)*.

Сравните:
_Не могу уйти из дому, жду звонка._ (какого-то звонка, конкретика не важна в данном контексте)
_Не могу уйти из дому, жду звонок._ (конкретный звонок; звучит естественнее, когда собеседники знают, о каком звонке речь)


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> _Не могу уйти из дому, жду звонок._ (конкретный звонок; звучит естественнее, когда собеседники знают, о каком звонке речь)


Не соглашусь. _Жду звонок_ нормально звучит, только если речь о школьном звонке. Если же о телефонном, то, на мой взгляд, только _жду звонка_ - независимо от того, знает собеседник, о каком звонке речь, или нет. Потому что ждет говорящий не звука, издаваемого телефоном, а разговора, который за ним последует, - а его, как и сообщения в исходном примере, еще не существует, поэтому конкретики тут нет.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Причем в отношении школьного звонка, на мой взгляд, в изъявительном наклонении нормально звучит и винительный, и родительный падеж _(Жду звонка), _а в повелительном - только родительный: _Дождись звонка_.


----------

